# Goodbye to racist Roseanne Barr



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2018)

Couldn't find a thread about it. Only found out it existed today.
Watched the first two out of curiosity, as I used to watch it as a teen, so I guess I thought it was ok back then.

I've not been paying much attention to Barr but I heard through osmosis that she was a trump supporter or something, so was surprised to see how political the first episode was, and how, if anything, it was anti trump. Rosannes character voted trump and things have turned out shitter for them as a poor working class family.

Anyway, I have not been following Barr in the news, just watched these two episodes, which were actually ok. Quite refreshing somehow. 

Anyone else?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 30, 2018)

I watched the new one from last night today, it was pretty good. I was tempted to rewatch some of the old eps.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 30, 2018)

Doesn’t she believe in lizard people?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2018)

Where is it available in the UK? I really want to watch this.

It got 18 million in viewing figures for the first episode, which is apparently unheard of for that kind of sitcom these days.

Your usual liberals are losing their shit over it, saying it's the work of the devil because Roseanne (the person) is right wing. Ignoring the fact it's written and produced by some pretty liberal people. And ignoring the content. 

I nearly wrote my PhD on Roseanne (the show), but then I quit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 31, 2018)

Torrented it. Not sure if it aired here yet.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 31, 2018)

As much as I love most of the original series (I bought a R1 DVD player specifically for DVDs of this and the Golden Girls that weren't available in R2 at the time), she was batshit crazy THEN, I shudder to think what she's up to now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

She's extremely pro-Israeli occupation, expressed support for Trump, and generally has ridiculous right wing outbursts on twitter and the like. She's mostly a super-troll, tbh.

I've heard it said this season is more about Darlene than it is Roseanne, and indeed Sara Gilbert is one of the producers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Torrented it. Not sure if it aired here yet.



I haven't torrented anything in forever. Do you have a reliable link to a good torrent for it? skyscraper101


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2018)

Trump rang her to congratulate her for show and thank her for her support according to the BBC last night.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2018)

I've got very mixed feelings about this because all the way through secondary school I got called Darlene, constantly, because its true I looked a lot like her. At least she was kind of a cool character and i don't look look like Sara Gilbert so much anymore we somehow diverged over the last 20 years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> She's extremely pro-Israeli occupation, expressed support for Trump, and generally has ridiculous right wing outbursts on twitter and the like. She's mostly a super-troll, tbh.
> 
> I've heard it said this season is more about Darlene than it is Roseanne, and indeed Sara Gilbert is one of the producers.


This makes it very weird. I have heard now that irl Rosanne is a right wing nut in pretty much every corner, but the show, despite saying the character voted trump, was clearly left leaning.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 31, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This makes it very weird. I have heard now that irl Rosanne is a right wing nut in pretty much every corner, but the show, despite saying the character voted trump, was clearly left leaning.


In what way?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2018)

One trans grandson who was ultimately encouraged to dress like a girl if it made him happy. Another mixed race grandaughter.

I liked the comments about them accepting Darlene was a lesbian, although she wasn't. Darlene became an iconic character in the lesbian community despite not being gay. Something to do with shapeless jeans and flannel shirts iirc


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 31, 2018)

And what's any of that got to do with being left wing?


----------



## Santino (Mar 31, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> And what's any of that got to do with being left wing?


He means liberal.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2018)

It was really unusual for its time (late 80s) in not being 'aspirational', as in they didn't live in a mansion and didn't have perfect hair etc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

D'wards said:


> One trans grandson who was ultimately encouraged to dress like a girl if it made him happy. Another mixed race grandaughter.
> 
> I liked the comments about them accepting Darlene was a lesbian, although she wasn't. Darlene became an iconic character in the lesbian community despite not being gay. Something to do with shapeless jeans and flannel shirts iirc



And because Sara Gilbert is gay.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2018)

If her Twitter is anything to go by, and it's pretty consistent over a long period, Roseanne-the-person has gone past standard Trump supporting - there's a lot of QAnon stuff there for instance (short version: QAnon is a progression of the Pizzagate conspiracy theory that's even less falsifiable). On the other hand she doesn't write the show and she seems quite happy with it.

I initially thought that Roseanne-the-character being a Trump supporter was a bit unbelievable, but that was assuming that the exact same character was transplanted to the present and hadn't changed in the intervening time, so with further thought sure it could work. I've not seen it btw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

bimble said:


> It was really unusual for its time (late 80s) in not being 'aspirational', as in they didn't live in a mansion and didn't have perfect hair etc.



Really interesting that they decided to have them win the lottery at the end of the original series. You could see it as a cop out, but it's more about how the only chance for the majority of people to get a hold of whatever the 'American Dream' is/was meant to be is a stroke of almost impossible luck like that.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2018)

I must have missed the end! Didn't know they win the lottery. I'm going to have to re-watch, which will feel weird after all this time.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

This is an interesting piece on the final season of the original series: http://www.vulture.com/2018/03/roseanne-season-nine-close-read.html


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 31, 2018)

bimble said:


> I must have missed the end! Didn't know they win the lottery. I'm going to have to re-watch, which will feel weird after all this time.



No, there's no need to watch S9, it's absolutely attrocious. Patsy and Eddie from Ab Fab show up. As themselves. Srsly


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2018)

I take it Dan died at the end of the original run, and they've rewritten that with a few in jokes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I take it Dan died at the end of the original run, and they've rewritten that with a few in jokes



He "died" at the end of s8 except he didn't.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2018)

Very glad i missed the last bit now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 31, 2018)

Either I missed it or I forgot - thankfully


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2018)

Show immediately cancelled after she sent a racist tweet apparently 

No details as of yet


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Show immediately cancelled after she sent a racist tweet apparently
> 
> No details as of yet


There's loads of details:
Roseanne cancelled: ABC scraps sitcom after actor's racist tweets


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2018)

Roseanne cancelled: ABC scraps sitcom after actor's racist tweets

You can't compare a black person to an ape, and she should have known fucking better. She's fucked it up for all of them. 

A shame, I was quite enjoying the new series. She defends her Muslim neighbours from a racist shopworker in one of them


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> There's loads of details:
> Roseanne cancelled: ABC scraps sitcom after actor's racist tweets


Yeah, the BBC story alert said none, but then i googled


----------



## Yossarian (May 29, 2018)

Is Roseanne one of those sitcoms that would be able to keep going if the lead character drowned in a septic tank?


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Is Roseanne one of those sitcoms that would be able to keep going if the lead character drowned in a septic tank?


I don't think it could, tbf. 

It's Becky I feel sorry for - think the actress has had some lean times - things just started to look up and...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2018)

"One cast member"

Oh, you'd so be fired under different circumstances


----------



## Voley (May 29, 2018)

She sounds like a right nasty piece of work.

'Planet of the Apes' ffs.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> Show cancelled following a racist tweet from Roseanne.
> 
> ‘Roseanne’ Canceled by ABC Hours After Racist Tweet by Roseanne Barr
> 
> She sounds like a right nasty piece of work.


Good riddance to racist scum.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> Show cancelled following a racist tweet from Roseanne.
> 
> ‘Roseanne’ Canceled by ABC Hours After Racist Tweet by Roseanne Barr
> 
> She sounds like alt right nasty piece of work.



ftfy


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> Show cancelled following a racist tweet from Roseanne.
> 
> ‘Roseanne’ Canceled by ABC Hours After Racist Tweet by Roseanne Barr
> 
> She sounds like a right nasty piece of work.


So now we'll never know if the show could continue if the title character drowned in slurry or similar


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Is Roseanne one of those sitcoms that would be able to keep going if the lead character drowned in a septic tank?


That'd have raised the largest laugh in the show's history


----------



## Voley (May 29, 2018)

Jesus. Just been reading about some of her other conspiracy theory stuff. She's off her fucking nut.


----------



## spring-peeper (May 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> Jesus. Just been reading about some of her other conspiracy theory stuff. She's off her fucking nut.



Wonder how long it is until she is working for Trump


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2018)

Before the comeback and before I knew what she was like i listened to a podcast with her and Mark Maron where she said she feels sorry for men cos women are cunts, and that she warned her sons as such.

Seemed a bit odd, but makes sense with what I know about her personality now


----------



## spring-peeper (May 29, 2018)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> As much as I love most of the original series (I bought a R1 DVD player specifically for DVDs of this and the Golden Girls that weren't available in R2 at the time), she was batshit crazy THEN, I shudder to think what she's up to now.


A multi region would have perhaps been the smart purchase.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 29, 2018)

She's lost it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A multi region would have perhaps been the smart purchase.



No, I already had a R2 BluRay player that I was very happy with


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> No, I already had a R2 BluRay player that I was very happy with


Oh I thought you said DVD.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 29, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> "One cast member"
> 
> Oh, you'd so be fired under different circumstances




On the scale of one to stupid...There isn't a fucking show without the namesake/main character, racist cunt.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2018)

Yeah, I had a BluRay player, but needed a R1 DVD player for R1 DVDs


----------



## Tankus (May 29, 2018)

maybe fox will pick up the new series ......dunno


spring-peeper said:


> Wonder how long it is until she is working for Trump



It does seem such a shoe in


----------



## Yossarian (May 29, 2018)

Wow, even Bill O'Reilly isn't defending her.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yeah, I had a BluRay player, but needed a R1 DVD player for R1 DVDs


Everyone seems to be in agreement over the whole "Rosanne is racist and should have been canned" stuff, so we better get a good 5 pages out of this shit.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> On the scale of one to stupid...There isn't a fucking show without the namesake/main character, racist cunt.


Taggart managed fine.

Mind you, Mark McManus died. Roseanne outed herself as a filthy racist. People had sympathy for him. It's hard to feel any sympathy for someone so racist that they seem not to have spotted that the "Planet of the Apes" jibe is racist. (Her immediate defence was "Islam isn't a race").


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

Lewis happened after Morse. I've never seen it, cos I want it stay how I imagined it would be like, with Lewis not being able to figure out whodunnit, and each episode ending with Lewis in despair, wishing Morse was still alive.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Lewis happened after Morse. I've never seen it, cos I want it stay how I imagined it would be like, with Lewis not being able to figure out whodunnit, and each episode ending with Lewis in despair, wishing Morse was still alive.


I'll not tell you what it was like. But I enjoyed Lewis.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2018)

Blake's 7?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Blake's 7?


It was better without him too.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Everyone seems to be in agreement over the whole "Rosanne is racist and should have been canned" stuff, so we better get a good 5 pages out of this shit.



Well, DVD players are region-locked to prevent media sales on the so-called 'grey market,' in effect, preventing people in the West from importing cheaper DVDs from Asia and to stagger regional release dates for additional financial gain. Early models were hackable - often by using the accompanying remote control to enter a secret code would allow the home user to change the DVD player's region or, indeed, unlock it altogether. Manufacturers soon became spooked/threatened and so used 'special' remote controls that used different frequencies and were not widely available to set the region, preventing the end user from modifying this.

The upshot of this corporate piss-taking, is that if you want to watch a bunch of old ladies in Florida getting involved in all manner of jolly japes, from avoiding the mafia whilst operating a bacon, lettuce & potato sandwich enterprise to hoping none of them has AIDs after a botched blood transfusion, you need to invest in a seperate media player.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

Game Of Thrones and Oz were good shows for fucking with you believing you actually had a 'main' character and then offing them spectacularly


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Blake's 7?



I was about to post this photo:







until Cam piped up and I typed out all that deliberately patronising bollocks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> It was better without him too.


I'm not sure it was.
Well as a kid I always wanted him back. The first few episodes are great, but they did get a bit boring before he left I'll admit. I suppose Avon was more fun.
But blimey what an ending. That and adric's death in doctor who around the same time . . . I was definitely in denial about them both.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Well, DVD players are region-locked to prevent media sales on the so-called 'grey market,' in effect, preventing people in the West from importing cheaper DVDs from Asia and to stagger regional release dates for additional financial gain. Early models were hackable - often by using the accompanying remote control to enter a secret code would allow the home user to change the DVD player's region or, indeed, unlock it altogether. Manufacturers soon became spooked/threatened and so used 'special' remote controls that used different frequencies and were not widely available to set the region, preventing the end user from modifying this.
> 
> The upshot of this corporate piss-taking, is that if you want to watch a bunch of old ladies in Florida getting involved in all manner of jolly japes, from avoiding the mafia whilst operating a bacon, lettuce & potato sandwich enterprise to hoping none of them has AIDs after a botched blood transfusion, you need to invest in a seperate media player.


The first dvd player I had was multi region and sold as such in virgin..
I bought a multi region dvd player off Amazon only last year without any need for unlocking. Most hooky Asian dvds are region 0 anyway.

I've only played maybe one dvd film and a couple of Dr who's on it since buying it, so I can't see myself going all blu Ray any time soon.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

*Thread title edited as there will no longer be any 'New Roseanne'.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 29, 2018)

I’ve just got back into twitter and was surprised how unpleasant Roseanne’s tweets were. And low and behold she pulls the pin completely 

Another surprise arsehole Twitter celeb is actor james wood


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2018)

Horrible TERF turns out to be racist. Who'd have thought it? 

Honestly, every trans person already knew she was trash.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2018)

Ever a good time to post the video of John Lydon getting removed from her chat show before it even started...


----------



## girasol (May 30, 2018)

She's going to have to live with having caused the loss of a job to many people.  No coming back from that.

"Don't feel sorry for me, guys!!-I just want to apologize to the hundreds of people, and wonderful writers (all liberal) and talented actors who lost their jobs on my show due to my stupid tweet,"

yeah, right.  No one is going to accept that apology!


----------



## dessiato (May 30, 2018)

girasol said:


> She's going to have to live with having caused the loss of a job to many people.  No coming back from that.
> 
> "Don't feel sorry for me, guys!!-I just want to apologize to the hundreds of people, and wonderful writers (all liberal) and talented actors who lost their jobs on my show due to my stupid tweet,"
> 
> yeah, right.  No one is going to accept that apology!


I'm not sure that's an apology. The "all liberal" comment seems to null any real apology.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I'm not sure that's an apology. The "all liberal" comment seems to null any real apology.


I'm not wanting to defend her in any way.  I'm fucking sickened by her comments.  But I think in that particular case she means 'the writers aren't the ones making stupid racist comments here'.


----------



## cheesethief (May 30, 2018)

What a vile woman, good riddance.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> I'm not wanting to defend her in any way.  I'm fucking sickened by her comments.  But I think in that particular case she means 'the writers aren't the ones making stupid racist comments here'.



i thought the implication was that the evil forces that have cruelly sacked her for free speech are also attacking their own kind.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2018)

spring-peeper said:


> Wonder how long it is until she is working for Trump


press secretary no doubt


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i thought the implication was that the evil forces that have cruelly sacked her for free speech are also attacking their own kind.


Maybe.  I don't really read it that way.  In any case I don't think her contrite mode lasted particularly long.  Recent tweet (in reply to some right-wing bloke who wrote a long thread defending her):


> i think i know what really happened. It has made me mad, but as I told u-i would leave when they started to try to censor me, so it all worked out


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2018)

Blaming sleeping tablets, I see


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> Maybe.  I don't really read it that way.  In any case I don't think her contrite mode lasted particularly long.  Recent tweet (in reply to some right-wing bloke who wrote a long thread defending her):






			
				Racist Troll from Planet of the Racist Trolls said:
			
		

> i think i know what really happened. It has made me mad, but as I told u-i would leave when they started to try to censor me, so it all worked out


"Censor her" from what?  Does she mean Twitter, or her show?

I'm always interested in what the far right thinks censorship entails.  It apparently includes people saying "fucking hell, what a racist thing to say".


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2018)

Shes also been spreading  slurs about Soros - that he was a nazi collborator who sold out his own family. I've seen this doing the rounds before. The fact that Soros was only 14 when WW2 ended doesn't seemed to have dented its popularity with fuckwits. But then - these jews - I guess they start early with their evil doing or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Shes also been spreading  slurs about Soros - that he was a nazi collborator who sold out his own family. I've seen this doing the rounds before. The fact that Soros was only 14 when WW2 ended doesn't seemed to have dented its popularity with fuckwits. But then - these jews - I guess they start early with their evil doing or something.


precocious


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> "Censor her" from what?  Does she mean Twitter, or her show?
> 
> I'm always interested in what the far right thinks censorship entails.  It apparently includes people saying "fucking hell, what a racist thing to say".



yep - for them "free speech" means nobody is allowed to object to anything you say, no matter how objectionable or offensive.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Blaming sleeping tablets, I see


That'll be Nytol.  Side effects: blurred vision, palpitations, racism.  DO NOT TAKE IF ALREADY A FAR RIGHT TROLL.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2018)

She was tweeting in support of TR last week as well. Fuck her right off.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2018)

She tweeted





> "By the way, George Soros a nazi who turned in his fellow Jews 2 be murdered in German concentration camps & stole their wealth-were you aware of that?”


and it was retweeted by Trump junior.
Surely Soros can sue the fuck out of her - and trump - for that?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> That'll be Nytol.  Side effects: blurred vision, palpitations, racism.  DO NOT TAKE IF ALREADY A FAR RIGHT TROLL.


Alt-Rytol more like
Etc


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## kabbes (May 30, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Horrible TERF turns out to be racist. Who'd have thought it?
> 
> Honestly, every trans person already knew she was trash.


In what bizarro world does Roseanne Barr qualify as either feminist (“women are cunts and I’ve warned my son about them”) or radical (she’s as conservative as they come)?

Not everybody agitating against trans rights falls into your TERF bogeyman box.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


>



apparently she's jewish


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2018)

whatever she is, she's a twat


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2018)

kabbes said:


> In what bizarro world does Roseanne Barr qualify as either feminist (“women are cunts and I’ve warned my son about them”) or radical (she’s as conservative as they come)?
> 
> Not everybody agitating against trans rights falls into your TERF bogeyman box.


Fuck off. And well done for missing my point.
Shes been attacking trans people for a long time and that apparently has been fine. Now she's shown that she's clearly a racist (as many that fall into the terfs camp are) and every one now thinks she's awful. But attacking trans people was fine, as it is on urban 75. I'm sick of it and I don't care if you like me using TERF, or transphobe or anything else - the fact is that when someone hates trans people they are probably rotten to the core in every other way too.
When I see you correcting transphobes who lie I might give a shit about what you think.

Btw you could probably quote Roseanne to prove anything about her. She's hardly been consistent in what she's said. I'd say she's a feminist. The views she was espousing a couple of years ago came straight out of the terf handbook.


----------



## kabbes (May 30, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Fuck off. And well done for missing my point.
> Shes been attacking trans people for a long time and that apparently has been fine. Now she's shown that she's clearly a racist (as many that fall into the terfs camp are) and every one now thinks she's awful. But attacking trans people was fine, as it is on urban 75. I'm sick of it and I don't care if you like me using TERF, or transphobe or anything else - the fact is that when someone hates trans people they are probably rotten to the core in every other way too.
> When I see you correcting transphobes who lie I might give a shit about what you think.


None of which changes the fact that somebody who is neither radical nor feminist can’t be called a trans-exclusionary radical feminist, no matter how trans-exclusionary they may be.  And that continues to be true no matter how much off I fuck.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2018)

Such a pity - I always had this idea in my head that Roseanne and Dan were sort of the US equivalent of Sue Johnston and Ricky Tomlinson on Brookside...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Shes been attacking trans people for a long time and that apparently has been fine. Now she's shown that she's clearly a racist (as many that fall into the terfs camp are) and every one now thinks she's awful. But attacking trans people was fine, as it is on urban 75.



Where has it been fine that she was attacking trans people Sea Star ?

I don't watch tv or use twitter much for example so I think you are wrong to imply people only care because she is now known as racist too. People have to be aware of what is happening to 'care.' 

It is not fine to attack trans people here on U75 either.


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Where has it been fine that she was attacking trans people Sea Star ?
> 
> I don't watch tv or use twitter much for example so I think you are wrong to imply people only care because she is now known as racist too.
> 
> It is not fine to attack trans people here on U75 either.


Apparently it is fine which is why I get scared to post on here sometimes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Apparently it is fine which is why I get scared to post on here sometimes.



It's not fine. Here or anywhere else.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> It is not fine to attack trans people here on U75 either.



Could've fooled me. Some of our most prolific posters are openly hostile to trans people.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Could've fooled me. Some of our most prolific posters are openly hostile to trans people.


Name names then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2018)

Surely any posts attacking trans people are reported, and dealt with by the mods?


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2018)

I was just thinking that what Urban needs right now is for another thread to be diverted and derailed into more senseless unsubstantiated generalised accusations of transphobia...


----------



## Teaboy (May 30, 2018)

Anyway.

Having not thought about her since the 90's I had no idea she was back again.  It seems she's spent the intervening years becoming a deranged bigot.  Given that, why are the TV network surprised she is tweeting deranged bigotry?  Its all a bit odd really, why not:

"Hey Roseanne, we want to bring your show back and pay you a wedge.  One thing though, your social media is a total mess.  First you need to clear it up and secondly close all your accounts or let a 3rd party take them over for a while. Deal?"

Its the turning a blind eye to all the shit that is on record and then being surprised that they carry on in the same way.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Name names then.



That would be against the rules. They know who they are.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2018)

andysays said:


> what Urban needs right now is for another thread to be diverted and derailed into more senseless unsubstantiated generalised accusations of transphobia...


Hal David doesn't need to worry; you're not about to replace him in Bert Bacharach's contact book.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2018)

I wonder if 'can cause racism' is listed on the known side effects of Ambien?  I think we should tweet the makers and ask them?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Shes also been spreading  slurs about Soros - that he was a nazi collborator who sold out his own family. I've seen this doing the rounds before. The fact that Soros was only 14 when WW2 ended doesn't seemed to have dented its popularity with fuckwits. But then - these jews - I guess they start early with their evil doing or something.



Bonkers thing is she's full on pro-Israel.

She's part of that right-wing vortex where logic goes to die.


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 30, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I wonder if 'can cause racism' is listed on the known side effects of Ambien?  I think we should tweet the makers and ask them?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 30, 2018)

spring-peeper said:


> Wonder how long it is until she is working for Trump



She is already spewing his particular flavour of bile for him. He will probably be calling to congratulate her.


----------



## Poot (May 30, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Fuck off. And well done for missing my point.
> Shes been attacking trans people for a long time and that apparently has been fine. Now she's shown that she's clearly a racist (as many that fall into the terfs camp are) and every one now thinks she's awful. But attacking trans people was fine, as it is on urban 75. I'm sick of it and I don't care if you like me using TERF, or transphobe or anything else - the fact is that when someone hates trans people they are probably rotten to the core in every other way too.
> When I see you correcting transphobes who lie I might give a shit about what you think.
> 
> Btw you could probably quote Roseanne to prove anything about her. She's hardly been consistent in what she's said. I'd say she's a feminist. The views she was espousing a couple of years ago came straight out of the terf handbook.


I mean, it's the least of her problems but as well as everything else I think she is also a shit feminist. I am willing to believe that she would very much like to be radical, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> That would be against the rules. They know who they are.


how would posting names be against the rules, unless it's against the don't be a dick catch-all?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


>



Ambien maker responds to Roseanne: Racism is ‘not a known side effect’


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


>



 Even the manufacturer has now tweeted :-


EDIT:- SNAP


----------



## spring-peeper (May 30, 2018)

From the Fox News



> ABC was basically telling journalists it was going to tone down all the rhetoric that appealed to Middle America – the people Hollywood and Hillary Clinton dismiss as a basket of xenophobic, homophobic, racist deplorables.
> 
> A few hours after the network pulled the plug on “Roseanne,” MSNBC’s Chris Hayes summed his take on the scandal.
> 
> ...



ABC doesn't hate Roseanne -- The network hates her viewers


----------



## billy_bob (May 30, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Ambien maker responds to Roseanne: Racism is ‘not a known side effect’



When Big Pharma is legitimately taking the moral high ground over you, you've really hit rock bottom.


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2018)

watching us news is depressing at time

but it a free speech issue

she had her free speech moment and people disagreed with her

no one stopped her twitter feed not even herself


what is not to get


----------



## spring-peeper (May 31, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> watching us news is depressing at time
> 
> but it a free speech issue
> 
> ...




Pretty sure that the first amendment prevents the government from prosecuting you for what you say.

It means nothing in the real world.  

If it did, there would be no libel lawsuits.

Also, if she is using a social media account, she has to comply with the sites rules.,  Federal law does not override stuff like this.


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2018)

As far as I know the government has not taken action against Roseanne, she got fired because her continued dodgy views were harming the reputation of her employer and after multiple repremands 

They chose to terminate her contract

She still free to be a racist loon


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2018)

I bit my lip and watched a bit of Joe Rogan 

She's now saying it was Ambien and booze and she didn't know the woman was African American ...


----------



## cheesethief (May 31, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> She's now saying it was Ambien and booze and she didn't know the woman was African American ...


Ah well, so that's ok then...

She's America's answer to Bernard Manning.


----------



## dessiato (May 31, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Ah well, so that's ok then...
> 
> She's America's answer to Bernard Manning.


Even Manning accepted his views were unacceptable, but made him money. This woman seems to just be offensive for the sake of it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 31, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Even Manning accepted his views were unacceptable, but made him money. This woman seems to just be offensive for the sake of it.



Give over Des. Any defence of Manning as merely a business man is way off the mark. 

Anyway...in 2013 she compared Susan Rice to an ape in a tweet but later deleted it. This isn't an isolated incident.


----------



## dessiato (May 31, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Give over Des. Any defence of Manning as merely a business man is way off the mark.
> 
> Anyway...in 2013 she compared Susan Rice to an ape in a tweet but later deleted it. This isn't an isolated incident.


It wasn't intended as a defence. He was honest enough to say he was a fat racist twat. She hides behind lame excuses, which change according to her need, for her behaviour. Neither is acceptable. I suspect she knows her behaviour is unacceptable but thinks she's "clever" enough to get away with it. She isn't.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 31, 2018)

They should have just written her out of the series. Hit by a truck or some such guff. Then only her to lose their job.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 31, 2018)

Never liked Roseanne Barr.
She always struck me as a snide sarcastic person with an inferiority complex that made her hate everyone.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> They should have just written her out of the series. Hit by a truck or some such guff. Then only her to lose their job.


They shoulda done what South Park did when Isaacs Hayes left


----------



## spring-peeper (May 31, 2018)

FOX Network Picks Up ‘Roseanne,’ Saying It Has No Problem With Occasional Racism


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## AmeliaE (Jun 1, 2018)

It's very sad.  It was a diverse show -- and I consider that a reflection of Roseanne Barr's values.  So whatthehell was she thinking? 

I welcomed the show  as a chance to show Trump supporters and Trump critics as people and family and friends beyond the stereotype.  And there she goes -- playing the Trump supporter stereotype for all it's worth. 

Squandered opportunity for healing here in America.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2018)

Trump has yet to condemn her. In fact, he's made it all about him.

And besides, she's a Trump supporting patriot, right?

It's odd because, he's quick enough to put the boot in the NFL players who he reckons are "disrespecting" the national anthem. Roseanne would never do such a thing...


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 1, 2018)

You set 'em up . . .


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2018)

It's all a bit Ken Livingstone, a lovable character from the eighties makes a triumphant return only to be destroyed in the hubris resulting from their inability to keep their bigotry to themselves.

It'll probably be the same with Jesus when he makes his much anticipated comeback.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 1, 2018)

Jesus and Tommy Robinson have never been seen together at the same time


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> You set 'em up . . .



I'd not seen that since 1990. I'd forgotten how bad it was. It's hard to know what goes through someone else's mind, but I've got a sneaking suspicion that she actually thought she could do it.  Like she knew she wasn't Maria Callas, but she's sung it in the shower so how hard can it be? Some people really are that unself-aware.

But the range of that song is huge: as well as going up from the opening note - a long way - you also, first, have to go down. And I thing she started on a note she knew she could go down from, forgetting that the high note near the end is a whole octave above the starting note. 

At the time I think I thought she was taking the piss. Now, in the context of MAGA, I'm not so sure. 

/current affairs.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2018)

It'll be interesting to see how many if her writers and co-stars will go with her to Fox. Somehow I can't see Sara Gilbert going, lol.

As for Trump...well...

“Big news for ‘Roseanne’ fans and everyone who enjoys ‘black’ humor,” tweeted the president on Tuesday night. 

Great choice of words, Donald


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2018)

S☼I said:


> It'll be interesting to see how many if her writers and co-stars will go with her to Fox


Oh is that real? I thought it was a parody.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh is that real? I thought it was a parody.


Oh, it seems you're right. Fake news. Troubling thing is that it is an entirely believable scenario, in fact more believable than it being bullshit


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Oh, it seems you're right. Fake news. Troubling thing is that it is an entirely believable scenario, in fact more believable than it being bullshit


I can never tell either. Everything seems like a parody. And the actual parodies aren't funny. How are you supposed to know?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2018)

ABC are considering continuing with the show minus its titular character, apparently.

Original _Roseanne_ was a really good show. I've seen so many Hot Takes saying this isn't the kind of working class representation we need, but ffs yes it is. Everyone forgets so easily what she did for gay representation, for example. You need a range of voices, not just a narrow idealised vision of liberal utopia.

The whole reboot was met with a hot mess of liberal opinion from the #resistance crowd. It's tied to the same absolute bullshit that tries to shut down any discussion about why a section of working class people voted for Trump, where attempt at understanding stops with 'they're all racist'. I'm sure a lot of them are, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> That would be against the rules. They know who they are.



I didn't know that was against the rules.
I've had the "name names, then" treatment several times in the past.

They knew who they were then, too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2018)

8ball said:


> I didn't know that was against the rules.
> I've had the "name names, then" treatment several times in the past.
> 
> They knew who they were then, too.


and who are they now?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> and who are they now?



Indeed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2018)

8ball said:


> Indeed.


i was very disappointed to find i have never previously demanded you name names and hope my post 134 remedies that situation


----------



## D'wards (Jun 30, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 136869


Just listened to a Joe Rogan podcast with drugs expert Hamilton Morris.

He basically said that Ambien have massively thrown Roseanne under the bus and that it was a hugely disingenuous tweet. 

He said Ambien is a very powerful disinhibiter and people have done some very weird and out of character things whilst on it, including painting the exterior of the house in the middle of the night and having no memory of it in the morning.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Just listened to a Joe Rogan podcast with drugs expert Hamilton Morris.
> 
> He basically said that Ambien have massively thrown Roseanne under the bus and that it was a hugely disingenuous tweet.
> 
> He said Ambien is a very powerful disinhibiter and people have done some very weird and out of character things whilst on it, including painting the exterior of the house in the middle of the night and having no memory of it in the morning.



Maybe the podcast addresses this (?) but being disinhibited and being made to do out of character things are two entirely different effects.

 By definition anything you do while disinhibited is reflective of your actual views and wishes - it's just that usually you have more sense than to express it out loud (or Tweet it). 

That's one thing - it cant be conflated with being prompted to do or say things you genuinely dont agree with.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 23, 2019)

This woman really is, frankly, a cunt (Roseanne not Sara)

'She destroyed my life': Roseanne Barr blames co-star Sara Gilbert for sitcom's demise

'She destroyed my life': Roseanne Barr blames co-star Sara Gilbert for sitcom's demise


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2019)

Pathetic. By any metric, you're a success and you've only yourself to blame for fucking it up. Stop fucking whining.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 23, 2019)

Aye


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> Pathetic. By any metric, you're a success and you've only yourself to blame for fucking it up. Stop fucking whining.



I wouldn't say D'wards is whining exactly


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2019)

Sara Gilbert was one of my teenage crushes  

Roseanne needs to take a good hard look at her own behaviour.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 23, 2019)

I mean it's like Morrissey turning out to be a cunt, isn't it - someone key in something that was of great importance a while back now rejecting everything everyone took from it at the time. James Woods is a prick now too, as is Graham Linehan... I'm sure a load of other people.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2019)

they speak well of you


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 23, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean it's like Morrissey turning out to be a cunt, isn't it - someone key in something that was of great importance a while back now rejecting everything everyone took from it at the time. James Woods is a prick now too, as is Graham Linehan... I'm sure a load of other people.



That' funny, I almost compared her to Morrissey in my last post. In the delusional, self-aggrandising self-regard as well as the squandering of a legacy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> That' funny, I almost compared her to Morrissey in my last post. In the delusional, self-aggrandising self-regard as well as the squandering of a legacy.




Talking of him...Kin 'ell...he was always a bit self-important in a way I didn't know about..


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks gruesome. How Soon is Now is a fine track though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Looks gruesome. How Soon is Now is a fine track though.


That's always been the problem isn't it? Some of his tracks are great despite him being a massive cock.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Yep, although I only really know How Soon is Now, and Girlfriend in a Coma never really appealed.


----------



## Micro (Mar 24, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean it's like Morrissey turning out to be a cunt, isn't it - someone key in something that was of great importance a while back now rejecting everything everyone took from it at the time. James Woods is a prick now too, as is Graham Linehan... I'm sure a load of other people.



I thought the Graham Lenihan thing turned out to be a load of nonsense?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 31, 2021)

Vintage Paw said:


> ABC are considering continuing with the show minus its titular character, apparently.


Bumping this thread to ask if anyone actually watches _The Conners_? It seems to be doing pretty well, getting good ratings and renewed for 3 seasons so far. Think I might torrent a few episodes to see if it's anything like the quality of the original show.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2021)

I had no idea it was still going. I heard it was going to continue without Barr, but when I heard no more about it I just assumed it never happened.


----------



## AmeliaE (Apr 3, 2021)

My husband and I both work evenings.  If we have vacation and happen to have the TV on, and happen to be flipping through channels, and happen to notice that the show is on ... we'll watch it.


----------

